# Co2 diffuser - ABS or PVC?



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I need to make a new co2 diffuser,

was thinking I'd use ABS as its easier to get the parts I want and cheaper.

Anyone know how it'll hold up with the co2? the one i'm currently using is white PVC (central vac) tube, its discoloring with age/use I'm worried about failure and want to replace it before it fails.

thanks.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

15$ aquatic kingdom has them. For 5$ you can even buy new ceramic pads n it has a bubble counter in it


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah, thanks that kind of misses the point of what I was posting.

One - inline with the output hose of the canister filter to keep the clean look of nothing in the tank.

Two - DIY - need to use something that doesnt rely on one of those ceramic discs - my regulator doesnt have enough pressure to really run them (15psi max)


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*diffuser*

hey there i built mine from an old ro canister filter assmble - look up cerges reactor ,pretty simple to build and i have had great growth and nothing in the tank.
cheers
tom


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

PVC has the best resistance to the damaging qualities of co2.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah pvc fittings are also way expensive. I ended up going with ABS, grabbed it all on my way home just now, and assembled before dinner.


----------

